# 14-field/14-hunter round May 15



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

You still shootig the old bagdad targets or updated with spyderweb fronts?

Would love to come and shoot there but am having a back problem and haven't tried to draw a bow for a couple of weeks now. No marks either as i haven't shot any outdoors stuff for a while now as am trying to work out my target panic.

Heres a bump to the top for ya.


----------



## rwd032 (Mar 2, 2008)

*Ttt*

Nice field course. Don't miss a good shoot!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm shooting in AL this weekend, but I intend to shoot sectionals up there memorial day weekend.

Do we have full details on the schedule for sectionals yet?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

JayMc;
Sectional info is posted. Call or e-mail info to me.
[email protected]
Frank @ 502-693-4362


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

fmoss3 said:


> JayMc;
> Sectional info is posted. Call or e-mail info to me.
> [email protected]
> Frank @ 502-693-4362


I'm the one you talked to. I called after I posted that 

Thanks for the info :darkbeer:


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Sorry David;
Archerycharlie......all the old bagdad target fronts have been replaced last year.......range is dry and growing fast......mesquetios are trophy size this year.
Frank


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Bump


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Scores are post at: www.chickasawarchery.com under results

Next is NFAA SE Sectionals in two weeks
Frank


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

fmoss3 said:


> Scores are post at: www.chickasawarchery.com under results
> 
> Next is NFAA SE Sectionals in two weeks
> Frank


You might want to get your web person to double check the file where these results are. It appears to have a .xlsx extension, but it is not an Excel file.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> You might want to get your web person to double check the file where these results are. It appears to have a .xlsx extension, but it is not an Excel file.


You sure about that prag? it opened just fine for me in excel...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You sure about that prag? it opened just fine for me in excel...


What version of Excel are you using? I have 2003 and when I "force" it to open the .xlsx file, all I see is "garbage" characters.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> What version of Excel are you using? I have 2003 and when I "force" it to open the .xlsx file, all I see is "garbage" characters.


I'm on '03, I get a message that says "file conversion in progress" then a warning that I may not be able to edit the file, but it looks fine on my PC...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I couldn't open the file either, received message asking what I wanted to open the file with. Did a little more digging and it appears the file is being saved via Excel 2007 and earlier versions of Excel (i.e. 2003) cannot open that file format without at least an Excel 2007 file viewer installed.

Not that I follow everything just posted above, lol . Just what I found out when I couldn't open the file either .

>>------->


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

CHPro said:


> I couldn't open the file either, received message asking what I wanted to open the file with. Did a little more digging and it appears the file is being saved via Excel 2007 and earlier versions of Excel (i.e. 2003) cannot open that file format without at least an Excel 2007 file viewer installed.
> 
> Not that I follow everything just posted above, lol . Just what I found out when I couldn't open the file either .
> 
> >>------->


I believe you are exactly correct. I can open it at home with 2007.


----------

